# Nitrogen Outlook; Other Interesting Fertilizer Reading



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting reading on company fertilizer projections for 2015:

http://www.croplife.com/crop-inputs/fertilizer/the-nitrogen-outlook-for-2015/?utm_source=knowledgemarketing&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=clenews%2002112015&omhide=true&eid=243532757&bid=1011059


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like pure propaganda. I don't see how demand could only be down 1%.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, course down here we have to have it to grow anything except centipede and Baha'i grass, but I would think there's gonna be a whole lot less corn grown down this way.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The author is VP sales and marketing for CF industries....

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> The author is VP sales and marketing for CF industries....
> 
> Regards, Mike


He SHOULD know but you never really know


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Switched most of my acres over to organic this past couple years. I got tired of the lies that the seed, fertilizer and chemical companies kept telling. I may not be able to grow bumper grain crops anymore but i sleep better at night not worrying about paying their invoices.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Switched most of my acres over to organic this past couple years. I got tired of the lies that the seed, fertilizer and chemical companies kept telling. I may not be able to grow bumper grain crops anymore but i sleep better at night not worrying about paying their invoices.


If I had a viable source of manure of some kind, I would do it also.....I am tired of being gouged from every whim and blow of the wind by my local source......weasels.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am applying FREE spent mushroom compost on fields. There is a price, my time and my fuel and I had to buy a spreader, but I'm hoping this greatly reduces my need for the NPK man and the cost of lime, too. 
I can't afford $10-12K /yr for NPK a and lime. 
I'd be shocked if I had $1,000 in fuel and wear/tear on equipment. 
Only time will tell when soil test results come back and hopefully increased yields.
Everyone else around here uses it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How did the spreader work out? Getting a good pattern out the back? Are you hauling from the mushroom barns or will they deliver right to you?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I am applying FREE spent mushroom compost on fields. There is a price, my time and my fuel and I had to buy a spreader, but I'm hoping this greatly reduces my need for the NPK man and the cost of lime, too.
> I can't afford $10-12K /yr for NPK a and lime.
> I'd be shocked if I had $1,000 in fuel and wear/tear on equipment.
> Only time will tell when soil test results come back and hopefully increased yields.
> Everyone else around here uses it.


Could you PM contact info. Looking for stuff to put on my fields as well. Found a guy who will bring litter this far for $1500 but would have to get a spreader. Can you spread with a Knight Side Slinger or does it have to be a vertical If the barns don't truck it maybe find someone who will.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The dry layer manure works great on hay fields. Kreider farms in Manheim PA trucks it all over but you have to have the manure paperwork to go with it. Arent there any chicken houses out your way?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

What does the paper work consist of? I believe that Kreider is the name my seed rep gave me. There aren't chickens in this area.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You have to have the conservation service/NRCS people do a conservation plan. Shows all your land crops etc etc. Then you take soil tests every 2 years and submit the results. Basically you have to show that your phosphorus levels are with in spec. I don't know if you can get around that since you wouldn't be in the Chesapeake bay watershed. Kreiders would probably be pretty expensive to haul the whole way to you. Is there any commodities coming east your your area such as sand,cement etc etc?? Might be able to find a backhaul guy...

There are some guys in pa that have a manure auction and sell their layer manure. One is Cotner Egg Farm Danville pa. Michael Weaver is the auctioneer. Danville PA. Another is Sperry Farms, Atlantic PA.

Google them and you can find some info...


----------

